

Partner Hookup - EinhornIsFinkle

Yea, we all have networks we tap for talent but sometimes people don't have the bandwidth to committ to (another) new venture.<p>It would be cool if this site had a place where we could connect for opportunities in a slightly more structured forum.
======
icey
Out of curiosity, what sort of structure do you envision?

~~~
EinhornIsFinkle
Something as simple as this forum but separate from the news feed.

I find sites like PartnerUp are pretty dead, craigslist casts too wide a net
that's very hit or miss, and tapping the personal network depends as much on
timing (who's free) as having the right idea.

I feel this community is narrow/specialized enough to efficiently make some
great contacts that can build some cool stuff.

